# Youtube App



## apwheeler (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

Just had Tivo installed. Was wondering if there was a way to watch the YouTube LIVE streams. Also whether you can watch 720p video format. I can't seem to find a way for either.

Loving Tivo though, used to have an S1 about 7 years ago... seems strangly familar having all the sounds it makes again


----------

